# Pier hook / rig setup



## Swanny (Jun 15, 2005)

Greetings!

We are in town for the week and have been doing some fishing on the Apache Pier. We have mostly been fishing on the bottom with shrimp and some squid. Seems like we are only finding smaller sharks etc. 

I have noticed that most of what I would call the "more experienced" anglers are using a 8 hook leader setup with what appears to be just type of colored plastic lure on the hooks. At the bottom they have the standard 2 or 3 oz sinker.

They seem to be having great luck with this setup and are catching 2 or 3 at a time.

I have looked around at the local bait shops and really cant find what I am looking for, any one have any idea what they are using or where I could find a leader setup like this? ( I also figured this was something they had made by hand but several different people are using the exact same thing). I should have just ask but I really didnt want to bug them 

Any tips or advice greatly appreciated


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I think what you are referring to is a Sabiki rig. You put a weight on and drop it down by the pilings for bait fish. They work really well. You can pick them up pre-made at most bait shops for a couple bucks. Just ask for sabiki rig. good luck


----------



## Swanny (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply! 

I seen the ones you mentioned at a couple of the bait shops, they seemed pretty small for the size fish these guys were catching. They were on a pretty thick line, my guess 20lb plus and the bait was around 2" to maybe 3" and they were on gold hooks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Swanny,
Rhorm Has You On The Right Track..they Can Also Go By The Name Gold Hook Rig And Come In Different Sizes Of Line. It Depends On What You Are Targeting. Don't Be Affraid To Ask People Questions Most Are 
Happy To Share As Long As You Don't Pester Them With A Multitude Of Questions. We All Start By Learning From Someone Else And Alot Of Times It Is A Fellow Angler Who At First Is A Complete Stranger. Good Luck And Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Welcome Swanny...*

Come on in and set a spell....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you get bored when you're in your condo or hotel room, you can make your own rig out of McDonald's straws or surgical tubing.


http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html#TubeMackerel


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

If your fishing there at the Apache pier, they did have some in the bait shop, but if they dont go out to the Walmart right down from the pier. They had some Gold hook rigs just a few weeks ago. (Made by Sea Striker I think) Also down the beach in Cheery Grove, there is a IGA, that has them to. The IGA store has a good tackle shop!


Brent


----------



## Swanny (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the great replies gang, I am gonna head down tomorrow (took care of the wives honey do list today). I checked the Wal-Mart, didnt find em, I had heard from someone at the Pier that the IGA in Cherry Grove had a great bait shop to, think I will check there tonight!


----------



## fireturk1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Didn't they open a Basspro shop down there? I would think they would have them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Yea They Did But It's In The City I Know Where It's At But I Can't Tell You How To Get There...but There Is One!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Bass Pro is on 17, i think if you come out from where apache is you turn left, but i'm not sure. Should be able to ask somebody though. Its right beside the Colonial Mall.

If you want to try making your own, get you a spool of 15-20lb line, and some #4-#1 gold aberdeen hooks, depending on what you want to catch. Then go get some drinking straws from fast food restaurants. Different ones have different colors. Cut the straws into pieces just long enough to go over the shank of the hook. Do a search for dropper loop knots, www.hatterasoutfitters.com has a good one. Then slide your hooks onto the spool of line and commence to tying about 6-8 hooks per rig. It may take a few tries but you should get the hang of it. And don't forget to put the straws on the hooks before you slide them on the leader.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.CFPage?appID=94&storeID=10&cmid=featStoreNAME_MYRTLEBEACH 
This is the link for the store.


The map they give is pretty crappy. For a better map, http://maps.google.com/maps?q=10177+North+Kings+Hwy.+Myrtle+Beach,+SC&spn=0.071474,0.123081&hl=en


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

BPS doesn't carry what you are looking for. Go to Walmart and ask for a "Mackeral Rig." They are $1.50 and every Walmart in the area carries them. Buy at least a half dozen, the spanish and blues cut them to pieces. To add a little, instead of using a regular sinker, use a gold or silver 2 ounce Stingsilver or diamond jig. Cast it out a short way and jig it back into the side of the pier, then up and down several times. If you hook a fish farther out others come in and attack the rig on the way in, much like you always leave the first Dolphin on the hook because it keeps the others interested, work the first hit in slowly....and hang onto the rod tight.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

And BPS is in the old Briarcliffe Mall, not Colonial Mall across from the Kings Rd Walmart. When you leave Apache at the Galleria, it's about two miles on the left, if you use Kings Rd, it's straight across. They aren't supposed to carry the rigs because it's something that would only sell in a limited number of stores instead of all of them.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

sorry about that, i couldn't remember exactly. Thanks for the clarification


----------

